# Wow. Just wow



## Tony (Sep 22, 2016)

http://fox13now.com/2016/09/21/police-mint-worker-smuggled-180k-worth-of-gold-in-his-rectum/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2016)

Leave it to The Greek to find a rectum story.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Leave it to The Greek to find a rectum story.



I don't even have to search, they seek me out.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2016)

The writing was hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2016)

that's hilarious....


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2016)

Rectum hell, It could have killed him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Rectum hell, It could have killed him


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2016)

I was reading another story about this, the prosecutor will be Hugh Janus. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2016)

Pretty crappy way to make buck IMO....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, as it turned out, he got it in the end. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Well, as it turned out, he got it in the end. Chuck



Eh, go blow it out your.....


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Eh, go blow it out your.....



We need to plug this thread.


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 22, 2016)

That had to have been cold.


----------



## TimR (Sep 22, 2016)

Only one way to make a deposit like that...
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...can-now-use-a-golden-toilet-at-the-guggenheim

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> We need to plug this thread.



Ass not what your employer can do for you, butt what you can do for your nest egg. With some creative thought and a little intestinal fortitude you could retire early. 

_20 year gold pen my ass - I'm gonna go home and shitt gold bricks. _

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> We need to plug this thread.



Did he have to use a Goldfinger to get it up there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 22, 2016)

OK OK let's not get anal about this!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2016)

He was really goldbricking on the job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Lends a whole new meaning to calling manure rich!


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2016)

This is just getting asinine! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> This is just getting asinine! Tony



Watch it potty mouth!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2016)

We've all heard of the goose that laid the golden egg but the Canadian that laid the golden...... Nevermind.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> We've all heard of the goose that laid the golden egg but the Canadian that laid the golden...... Nevermind.



The Canuck that shitts a buck . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

